

Computer Scientists Build Computer Using Swarms of Crabs - vq
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/427494/computer-scientists-build-computer-using-swarms-of-crabs/

======
m0skit0
Sensationalist title (to say the least). They weren't even able to make a
reliable AND gate.

